# From Alaska to Argentina by land (25 large images)



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!


I recently traveled from Alaska to Argentina by land, pursuing the art of photography. The below images are from this trip, and I thought I'd share these with all of you. If you have any questions, comments or feedback please don't hesitate to leave it here, as I'd love to hear it! (all feedback is good feedback)


for more information on this trip feel free to visit my site at: Alaska to Argentina - Graham Clark Photography | Graham Clark Photography


















































\


----------



## OLaA (Mar 21, 2013)

Some awesome images here. Quite a few so I'm not going to even attempt a critique of any. I however did enjoy just looking through them. Looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## Buckster (Mar 21, 2013)

Great photos, and that musta been one really exciting journey!  Congrats on both!


----------



## amolitor (Mar 21, 2013)

These are generally excellent. You do seem to have a very strong idea about how to take pictures, which isn't necessarily a BAD thing, but I will note that these are all very wide, with very deep DoF, and generally a strong foreground. This is definitely a thing, and I don't mean that as a criticism. I would be interested to see if you do anything else, and how you handle other photographic problems. If the answer is 'I don't care about other photographic problems' that's fine!

The 3rd and 4th ones, with the strong sepia-ish toning, feel overtoned and too light to me. I think these would be stronger dialed back a touch.

The 7th one, with the mass of snow, on my monitor the snow is mostly blown out and looks quite flat. This is a huge challenge to get right, and it's quite possible that it IS right on your monitor an in final prints. Something to look over and see what you think, though, perhaps.

The 13th one, with the horse, the wide angle I feel has bitten you here. The horse, being an object with proportions we're familiar with, looks distorted and unpleasant here. I would just cull this one as a failed experiment, to be honest.

18, the church/cathedral interior, also has some distortion which I find disagreeable. Either fix it in post or, with regret, cull.

Overall, I think you're having a little trouble controlling the more brightly lit clouds. These images would all be a little stronger (again, on my monitor) if there was a hair more detail in those brightly lit clouds.

All that said, though, again: well done, these are lovely images in a very nice particular style.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 21, 2013)

Outstanding photos...really the type of photos that I personally love.  Thanks for sharing.

I almost feel that I'm not doing them justice, as a viewer, because they probably have great stories to go along with them, which would make me appreciate them more.  I'll definitely be checking out your website.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow. Very nice. I really enjoy your style. Love #2, 5, and 9.


----------



## bmurray82 (Mar 21, 2013)

I do have to agree you have some great photos, but I also have to agree on the snow part. I've viewed your snow images on. Retina display, LCD and led and they all showed the snow blown out. Have you tried an old school metering trick to meter off the back of your hand or bring a white balance card with you. Because some fog type images look the same as your regular cloud pictures. 

Other then that great images and amazing trip!!! 

P.s. check your highlight warning on the back of your camera also some ppl when seeing such an amazing view completely get lost in the image and forget that little trick, I know I do


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Really nice, looks like an amazing journey!


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Great photos, and that musta been one really exciting journey!  Congrats on both!



Thanks!

Graham


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

amolitor said:


> These are generally excellent. You do seem to have a very strong idea about how to take pictures, which isn't necessarily a BAD thing, but I will note that these are all very wide, with very deep DoF, and generally a strong foreground. This is definitely a thing, and I don't mean that as a criticism. I would be interested to see if you do anything else, and how you handle other photographic problems. If the answer is 'I don't care about other photographic problems' that's fine!
> 
> The 3rd and 4th ones, with the strong sepia-ish toning, feel overtoned and too light to me. I think these would be stronger dialed back a touch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback! Before we continue this discussion on image quality, composition and photographic style, what's your website so I can get a sense on where you're coming from?

Graham​


----------



## Mully (Mar 21, 2013)

amolitor said:


> These are generally excellent. You do seem to have a very strong idea about how to take pictures, which isn't necessarily a BAD thing, but I will note that these are all very wide, with very deep DoF, and generally a strong foreground. This is definitely a thing, and I don't mean that as a criticism. I would be interested to see if you do anything else, and how you handle other photographic problems. If the answer is 'I don't care about other photographic problems' that's fine!
> 
> The 3rd and 4th ones, with the strong sepia-ish toning, feel overtoned and too light to me. I think these would be stronger dialed back a touch.
> 
> ...



I think your hat is on a little too tight!


----------



## amolitor (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not sure there's a discussion here. I've already said what struck me as I looked at your work, I don't really have anything to add.

My blog is indicated in my signature, my photos are, well, google will find me. I haven't got a web site per se.


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 21, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I'm not sure there's a discussion here. I've already said what struck me as I looked at your work, I don't really have anything to add.
> 
> My blog is indicated in my signature, my photos are, well, google will find me. I haven't got a web site per se.



Got it, thanks for the feedback in any case! : )

I couldn't find any images, just text about images : (

Graham


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think these are amazing! Well done, and thanks for the share.


----------



## invisible (Mar 21, 2013)

Excellent set, thank you very much for sharing.

I've nominated this one for PotM (your second nomination today):


----------



## jamborras (Mar 21, 2013)

They are all amazing, that sounds like an incredible experience!!
The horse one is my fav


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful pics!

I'll be doing an alaska to florida trip this summer (but taking the long way all over north america) on my motorcycle


----------



## OLaA (Mar 21, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> I'll be doing an alaska to florida trip this summer (but taking the long way all over north america) on my motorcycle



That sounds painful!


----------



## amolitor (Mar 21, 2013)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure there's a discussion here. I've already said what struck me as I looked at your work, I don't really have anything to add.
> ...



You can always click on the My Gallery link under my avatar, if you're really interested in photographs I've made. Apparently I have stuffed 6 things in there to date.

Always a pleasure to give feedback, I hope you find a useful thing or two in there someplace. You're welcome!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful.  Thanks so much for sharing them.  Must have been an amazing journey.  How long were you on the road for this?


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Apr 3, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful.  Thanks so much for sharing them.  Must have been an amazing journey.  How long were you on the road for this?




thanks! 2 1/2 years from start to finish. 

Graham


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 3, 2013)

Amazing. All of it. I'd be lying if I didn't admit to some jealousy. Kudos to the shots, but more thumbs up for such an awesome trip. But you know all this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrystal (Apr 3, 2013)

Such gorgeous scenery. I like them all.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 25, 2013)

Amazing photos!  Congrats on your journey.


----------

